# MVB - January 2009 - Ritchey 1986-1990



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Here it is - and sorry for the delay. I am in the land of the Rising Sun (and land of little internet access). This is the first of the MVB contests. The category is very tight to focus your minds. I know that there are still a lot of neat bikes in the range and can't wait to see what shakes out. Voting will start after the 20th. So, let's see those Ritcheys. One bike limit per poster!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*1990 Ritchey P-23*

I think I'll get blown out of the water, but here we go.

1990 Ritchey P-23.

Blog with more photos and specs:
https://forums.mtbr.com/blog.php?do=showentry&e=1944


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

And it is on...!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

At this rate I'm a shoe in to win.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

well, this isn't my bike (it's kb11's 1990 P-23), but I've always taken a shining to it, so thought I'd nominate it nonetheless. something about the tig welded P-23s that strike my fancy.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

'86 timberwolf


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> '86 timberwolf


it needs a better picture.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> it needs a better picture.


I'm out

:madman:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> it needs a better picture.


LOL! :lol:

Hollister, busted.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*1987 SuperComp*

1987 SuperComp


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

'86?!?!

That keeps a good amount of prized Ritcheys out of the running...

Oh well.

rb


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Rumpfy. What kind of dropouts does this frameset have?



Rumpfy said:


> I think I'll get blown out of the water, but here we go.
> 
> 1990 Ritchey P-23.
> 
> ...


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> Rumpfy. What kind of dropouts does this frameset have?
> 
> My '90 P-23 has Suntour dropouts  Ritchey Logic dropouts became available in '91


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

misterdangerpants said:


> well, this isn't my bike (it's kb11's 1990 P-23), but I've always taken a shining to it, so thought I'd nominate it nonetheless. something about the tig welded P-23s that strike my fancy.


Nice bike Actually this is my #1 rider, it will be at Keysville this year. Does this mean I can enter another Ritchey?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ckevlar said:


> Rumpfy. What kind of dropouts does this frameset have?


I'll have to check, but I would guess the same as KB11's.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I would think he should be able to choose which of his bikes to submit. Otherwise, a person could just nominate somebody's lower end bike to preclude him from submitting his nice one....which would be evil and also very clever. Mwah ha ha!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Well, I would think he should be able to choose which of his bikes to submit. Otherwise, a person could just nominate somebody's lower end bike to preclude him from submitting his nice one....which would be evil and also very clever. Mwah ha ha!


So in other words, no nominations, only owners can submit. Makes sense to to me but where is it written in the rules???? BP ?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I would think somebody could nominate but the owner should be able to chose if that is the bike he or she would like entered.

Are there rules? He'll be back to the grind soon.... poor guy.

Hey, Stuart, do you want me to break into your house with my camera and submit something for you?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Well, I would think somebody could nominate but the owner should be able to chose if that is the bike he or she would like entered.
> 
> Are there rules? He'll be back to the grind soon.... poor guy.
> 
> Hey, Stuart, do you want me to break into your house with my camera and submit something for you?


LOL!

And yeah, NG will be back to clarify a bit I'm sure.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

1988 TimberComp. I know she doesn't rank with the rest posted here, but at least she's clean and fits in the category.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> I think I'll get blown out of the water, but here we go.
> 
> 1990 Ritchey P-23.
> 
> ...


The black XT hubs should count for something?! Sweets rides so far.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I think I'll get blown out of the water, but here we go.
> 
> 1990 Ritchey P-23.
> 
> ...


We weighed this bike at Keyesville and it's actually a P-25 by weight.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> We weighed this bike at Keyesville and it's actually a P-25 by weight.


it's a fake.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*you forget*



colker1 said:


> it's a fake.


it's from Marin the 90s

guy doing the decals was prolly high


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Retro MB said:


> We weighed this bike at Keyesville and it's actually a P-25 by weight.


Oof. Ya. I could shave weight with a saddle swap and ditch the thick tubes and those heavy ass 2.35 tires. A few other smart changes and I'd be back in the 23lb range.

And also its a Trek Antelope.


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Oof. Ya. I could shave weight with a saddle swap and ditch the thick tubes and those heavy ass 2.35 tires. A few other smart changes and I'd be back in the 23lb range.


Isn't that pretty much what Tom did to make the P-23? :thumbsup:


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

Upchuck said:


> 1988 TimberComp. I know she doesn't rank with the rest posted here, but at least she's clean and fits in the category.


I will vote for it based on name alone unless Jeff posts his purple one beacause it is just amazing...then agian if I was him I would post his Annapurna


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i will vote for a ritchey w/ spinnergies.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I think I'll get blown out of the water


Deservidly so


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'll have to check, but I would guess the same as KB11's.


For being a VRC God you shouldn't have to look... you must be paying other people to work on your bikes?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> For being a VRC God you shouldn't have to look... you must be paying other people to work on your bikes?


paid?!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Some nice entries but let's see some more. I have one coming this weekend. And yea, if you don't own the bike, it won't get voted on


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> For being a VRC God you shouldn't have to look... you must be paying other people to work on your bikes?


I have my own personal mechanic. He's my b!tch.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I have my own personal mechanic. He's my b!tch.


"Bring out the Gimp"


----------



## mb2good (Jan 2, 2009)

kb11 said:


> ckevlar said:
> 
> 
> > Rumpfy. What kind of dropouts does this frameset have?
> ...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Here's my '86 Team Comp. It was build for Blackburn to use at a trade show in NYC, and was used to display their racks. I picked it up because it (a) it was cool, and (b) I wanted a bike for touring, and the full set of rack braze-ons made this frame perfect. Supposedly it was the only Team Comp frame ever painted white (red was standard, and there are a few pink ones), and was one of the very last Team Comps made.

Best pic that I have:










Most current pic, from last fall:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


>


Very pretty bike.

CRC, yours has always been a favorite.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Very pretty bike.
> 
> CRC, yours has always been a favorite.


it looks RIGHT.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> it looks RIGHT.


Thats because I'm an Artist


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> CRC, yours has always been a favorite.


Thanks, that's quite a compliment....

:blush:

When I look thru all these bikes I see LOTS and LOTS of bikes that are just outstanding. To be honest, the build and quality of detail on ALL these bikes is impressive. I would have a hard time picking a bike above all the others...... :thumbsup:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Upchuck said:


> 1988 TimberComp. I know she doesn't rank with the rest posted here,


I think it ranks right up there , that bike is perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

crconsulting said:


> When I look thru all these bikes I see LOTS and LOTS of bikes that are just outstanding. To be honest, the build and quality of detail on ALL these bikes is impressive. I would have a hard time picking a bike above all the others...... :thumbsup:


I agree. Just cuz a bike is mint doesn't make it a winner in my book. It needs to have soul. (And for fuc k's sake, take it out on the dirt once in while.  )


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

TimberComp for sure.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

I guess we'll go with the 1988 Annapurna since there hasn't been one posted yet (and it is one of my favorites).










fillet brazed stem









bilaminate lugs with fillet brazing......nice









and for you WTB fans, 'cams front and rear









cool seat "lug" area


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

nice.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

First Flight said:


> I guess we'll go with the 1988 Annapurna since there hasn't been one posted yet (and it is one of my favorites).


One of my favorite Ritcheys too.. Super nice. I'm a little on the fence about the crank selection for an Annapurna, though.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I'm a little on the fence about the crank selection for an Annapurna, though.


But you're OK with the tire selection. 

Fantastic bike; I'm not sure there is much point in posting my Team or Super Comps now.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I agree. Just cuz a bike is mint doesn't make it a winner in my book. It needs to have soul. (And for fuc k's sake, take it out on the dirt once in while.  )


In my defense, the pic of my TimberComp was taken right after I finished the build. Since then, it's seen plenty o' trail time. I'd race it at Keyesville but I have my heart set on something else this year.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

:eekster: I love those paintjobs.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

First Flight said:


> I guess we'll go with the 1988 Annapurna since there hasn't been


OK, I think we can just end this now ............

WOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Annapurna's are just amazing :thumbsup: Nice job Jeff/Wes  No way to compete with the Annapurna's / Team Comp's and all the other filletbrazed Ritcheys so I'll be posting something alittle different as soon as I get some recent photos, its FB's favorite


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

First Flight said:


> I guess we'll go with the 1988 Annapurna since there hasn't been one posted yet (and it is one of my favorites).


Jeff, even though the pics are nice, they do not compare to seeing that bike in person. I think that bike is the nicest one that you guys have in your collection. The White JPW snow bike is a close second, but not quite as cool as this one.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Hey, Stuart, do you want me to break into your house with my camera and submit something for you?


The Ritchey is not at my premises at the moment, so it would be for not. It's at Skunkwerks gett'n some stuff done.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> The Ritchey is not at my premises at the moment, so it would be for not. It's at Skunkwerks gett'n some stuff done.


Ya, I hear it getting Lockheed's special "INVISIBLE" paint job


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

First Flight said:


> I guess we'll go with the 1988 Annapurna since there hasn't been one posted yet (and it is one of my favorites).
> 
> All I can saw is WOW! I hope I can sell a lot of cabinets this year, because my "wanted" bike list is getting longer everyday.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> One of my favorite Ritcheys too.. Super nice. I'm a little on the fence about the crank selection for an Annapurna, though.


Not my favorite part either. I think it is too bulky looking for the rest of the bike (especially being black) but it is what was on it from day 1 so I hesitate to change it.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

crconsulting said:


> Ya, I hear it getting Lockheed's special "INVISIBLE" paint job


heh!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Canadian Annapurna*

Seeing as how FFB's Annapurna is gonna win this one I thought I'd post a Canadian Annapurna :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: 
At least thats what FB calls it.  Basically like the '86 Ascent
with lugs. see: http://www.oldmountainbikes.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=6D00168
Here's some info on the lugged bikes from "Oldmountainbikes.com"

"Ritchey frames that are built using lugged construction were built in Japan
by Toyo and imported into Canada by Rocky Mountain Bicycles. These frame were 
produced in the time period just after Tom Ritchey and Gary Fisher ended their
working relationship with each other. Tom, in search of a new distributor for
his bikes, contacted Rocky Mountain who offered to sell whatever he could produce.
Tube sets went to Toyo, who only built lugged frames, and completed Ritchey 
bikes were sent to Canada. At roughly this same time other Japanese-made Ritchey 
frames were being imported into the US, however these were TIG-welded."










No fake lugs here, its the real deal 










These bikes had a RockyMountain decal added and a peaked seat tube :thumbsup:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

how about a clean P-23? this is not restored condition, this is original condition.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

*1989 SuperComp*

Really nice bikes...all of them. They are nice to see.

Here is another one to look at.

Its history; I have owned it since new, unrestored, nearly 100% original (the tyres were changed and shark fin added, both in 1989)...but I have original tyres. Serial number 9C155

Thanks


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Some nice contenders!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Guess I'll have to save my '90 P-23 Team for another month


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*make me want*



kb11 said:


> Guess I'll have to save my '90 P-23 Team for another month


to go Salmon Fishing

de_lovely


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Guess I'll have to save my '90 P-23 Team for another month


I still look up at the empty hook where that bike was supposed to hang sometimes.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I still look up at the empty hook where that bike was supposed to hang sometimes.


And it rides as nice as it looks


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> Here's my '86 Team Comp. It was build for Blackburn to use at a trade show in NYC, and was used to display their racks. I picked it up because it (a) it was cool, and (b) I wanted a bike for touring, and the full set of rack braze-ons made this frame perfect. Supposedly it was the only Team Comp frame ever painted white (red was standard, and there are a few pink ones), and was one of the very last Team Comps made.
> 
> The White Team Comp's were possibly reserved for friends of Tom's(Eric Heiden, Dave Maclaughlin, Rod (?) Sterling Mcbride, had white team comp's) I also had one for racing and it's the one I'm pictured with on the cover of 89 Ritchey catalog.
> I'm just guessing on the reasoning behind the rarity of the white bikes....
> We referred to the white bikes as Moby's, (Melville), cause there weren't too many of e'm.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

crconsulting said:


> 1987 SuperComp


I love this bike.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

here's my Super Comp


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> here's my Super Comp
> 
> Sweet :thumbsup: Have you riden this one Sky? Are you entering this or the P-23?


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Veloculture said:


> how about a clean P-23? this is not restored condition, this is original condition.


Sky, please oil that chain! :eekster:


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> Sky, please oil that chain! :eekster:


Well, he did say " this is not restored condition, this is original condition"  But alittle oil would be nice


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

kb11 said:


> Well, he did say " this is not restored condition, this is original condition"  But alittle oil would be nice


everythings OK now guys. don't fret. those photos were taken to show you guys the condition before i went wild on it.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

im entering both dammit! although that P23 is more special to me because it's SOOO hard finding P series bikes in stellar condition.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

Retro MB said:


> Sky, please oil that chain! :eekster:


..or replace it...one can read a newspaper through the teeth on the big ring


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm ready for the official list of competitors and for the voting to begin.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm ready for the official list of competitors and for the voting to begin.


And what about some official rules?  , like how many bikes you can enter and how many votes you get


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> And what about some official rules?  , like how many bikes you can enter and how many votes you get


Thats because Sky is a cheater.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

kb11 said:


> And what about some official rules?  , like how many bikes you can enter and how many votes you get


One bike. I'm not treating the Team Comp as an entry. Three more days left for submissions.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

kb11 said:


> And what about some official rules?  , like how many bikes you can enter and how many votes you get


Any kb11, what are you worried about? If your Ascent wins this is the last of these contests!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

This thread needs a page break.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Thats because Sky is a cheater.


haha, no not cheating. just throwing out more cool Ritcheys for people to see. vote on the P23. just ignore the chain. i just did not take photos since then. :thumbsup:


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Any kb11, what are you worried about? If your Ascent wins this is the last of these contests!


As there is no model name for this bike, I prefer "Canadian Annapurna":cornut:


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

pint said:


> The black XT hubs should count for something?! Sweets rides so far.


Who needs black hubs for crying out loud I've got six pairs, all in wheels, just sitting here not on bikes. I can't figure out why so many of you think they are so rare.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*86? Ultra*

Although this doesn't even begin to compete with some (any ) of the bikes posted here, I'm posting it anyhooo. I'm calling it an '86 because no-one here knew for sure but the evidence pointed that way. XT drivetrain, Matrix Single Track rims with Ritchey Z-Max rubber on Suntour hubs, Avocet seat on a Sakae SuperHard post. I added newer contoured grips just for comfort. Repainted long ago with no decals but I pretty much know the history of the bike and it was/is used for what it was built for.

No Garage Queen here :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> Although this doesn't even begin to compete with some (any ) of the bikes posted here, I'm posting it anyhooo. I'm calling it an '86 because no-one here knew for sure but the evidence pointed that way. XT drivetrain, Matrix Single Track rims with Ritchey Z-Max rubber on Suntour hubs, Avocet seat on a Sakae SuperHard post. I added newer contoured grips just for comfort. Repainted long ago with no decals but I pretty much know the history of the bike and it was/is used for what it was built for.
> 
> No Garage Queen here :thumbsup:


Not an Ultra, but which part on there points toward 1986?


----------



## nipsey (Apr 17, 2008)

headset?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*headset?*



nipsey said:



> headset?


It's an old Shimano 600 with the "scalloped nuts" that nobody has the proper wrenches for


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> It's an old Shimano 600 with the "scalloped nuts" that nobody has the proper wrenches for


They're actually called keys and I have mine. It's a bummer when I find a bike with a nice 600EX headset and someone's used a pipe or other type of wrench to adjust them and they've ruined it.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

YETIFIED said:


> They're actually called keys and I have mine. It's a bummer when I find a bike with a nice 600EX headset and someone's used a pipe or other type of wrench to adjust them and they've ruined it.


And the headset has flats on it so it can be adjusted with a 32mm. Any shop that takes a pipe wrench to one should ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> It's an old Shimano 600 with the "scalloped nuts" that nobody has the proper wrenches for


a standard 32mm headset wrench will work fine.

Looks like a parts bin build on this?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> a standard 32mm headset wrench will work fine.


It hurts my feelings that you don't read my posts


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

bushpig said:


> And the headset has flats on it so it can be adjusted with a 32mm. Any shop that takes a pipe wrench to one should ...


Thanks for the knowledge bp. I just tried a Park 32mm on one of mine and I can still see if someone uses to much force they can still damage it. I've always used the keys.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

bushpig said:


> It hurts my feelings that you don't read my posts [/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Thanks for the knowledge bp. I just tried a Park 32mm on one of mine and I can still see if someone uses to much force they can still damage it. I've always used the keys.


sorry bp, I guess I'll take you off my ignore list on a trial basis. 

I think you get as much contact with the standard 32mm wrenches on the scalloped headset as you do with a standard headset (you just get the corners anyway), but if you have the shimano scalloped wrenches you can get some serious wrench to nut contact. That's probably why they designed it...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Thanks for the knowledge bp. I just tried a Park 32mm on one of mine and I can still see if someone uses to much force they can still damage it. I've always used the keys.


Yeah you need to be careful if you use a standard wrench. Using the "right" tool is a better option, but if you don't own the right tool, use what you've got. (but never a pipe wrench)


----------



## nipsey (Apr 17, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> It's an old Shimano 600 with the "scalloped nuts" that nobody has the proper wrenches for


Yes, I meant it was maybe the only 1986ish thing on your bike.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I didn't say it was an original parts build. I believe the frame is an '86 from what info I've been able to source including the '86 Ritchey catalog scan, info from this site and the second owner (who was friends with the first owner) who sold it to me. 

FB, why are you so sure it's not an Ultra? If you say the peaked seat-tube, look at the '86 catalog photos, it looks peaked there. I haven't been able to verify that but I've seen several angles and I think it is. If you know more, please share as I certainly wouldn't want to misrepresent a bike here.

Thanx Yetified and laffeaux, the proper wrench IS the right way:thumbsup: , FB's "a standard 32mm headset wrench will work fine" is NOT the right answer :madman: , it will work but only if you don't care about part damage. .


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> I didn't say it was an original parts build. I believe the frame is an '86 from what info I've been able to source including the '86 Ritchey catalog scan, info from this site and the second owner (who was friends with the first owner) who sold it to me.
> 
> FB, why are you so sure it's not an Ultra? If you say the peaked seat-tube, look at the '86 catalog photos, it looks peaked there. I haven't been able to verify that but I've seen several angles and I think it is. If you know more, please share as I certainly wouldn't want to misrepresent a bike here.


What is the serial number?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

laffeaux said:


> What is the serial number?


A6B0032...I posted a thread a while back and there was quite a discussion about it...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=372666&page=2&highlight='86+Ultra


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> A6B0032...I posted a thread a while back and there was quite a discussion about it...
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=372666&page=2&highlight='86+Ultra


That's right, I remember that bike. My guess is that it's an '86 Ritchey Aspen. The color would be correct for that model, and the serial number points that direction.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

laffeaux said:


> That's right, I remember that bike. My guess is that it's an '86 Ritchey Aspen. The color would be correct for that model, and the serial number points that direction.


It was originally white, then repainted green in the early 90's. No matter, I like it whatever it may be. It's not a contest winner but it rides super...and that's the important thing, right?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> It was originally white, then repainted green in the early 90's. No matter, I like it whatever it may be. It's not a contest winner but it rides super...and that's the important thing, right?


Hmmm.. if it was white it could have been an Ultra. The geometry is the same on all of those models, it's just the tube set that is different. The Ultra, Ascent and Aspen likely all rode really well, and not too differently from the Timber Wolf or Timber Comp. Tom sure had a lot of models...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> FB's "a standard 32mm headset wrench will work fine" is NOT the right answer :madman: , it will work but only if you don't care about part damage. .


I was only quoting the all-knowing BP. 

Seriously though, the part of the 600 headset that is removed (scalloped) is not part of the wrench flat that receives the load/force from a wrench. But, I forgot, you're the expert.





It will not damage your headset to use a standard wrench.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I was only quoting the all-knowing BP.
> 
> Seriously though, the part of the 600 headset that is removed (scalloped) is not part of the wrench flat that receives the load/force from a wrench. But, I forgot, you're the expert.
> 
> ...


So much talk about something so "simple". FB your right, a regular 32mm wrench works just fine on the scolloped nut, for me at least.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

salsa-luma said:


> So much talk about something so "simple". FB your right, a regular 32mm wrench works just fine on the scolloped nut, for me at least.


Just as an addendum, you can see here that even with a standard 32mm wrench and a standard headset the only thing that takes the load are the corners, which is the same as with the standard wrench and the scalloped Shimano headset:

edit: pic removed to limit this hi-jack..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Picture collector.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Picture collector.


I've been called worse. 

Now when and where do we vote on these beautiful Ritchey specimens?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

FB, can you remove that Slingshot from this thread, its such a downer :cryin: 

And where is the voteing BP? supposed to start on the 20th!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I bet some lurkers have some Ritcheys. Post them! Ascents...Aspens...whatever.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nominations closing soon and voting will be up by this evening. Time to get your post on boys and girls.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Why didn't fillet-brazed submit a bike?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Why didn't fillet-brazed submit a bike?


should I answer in the third person? 

ah, just never got around to it. The P Team wasn't ready either. Been busy lately. I'll sit this one out and maybe jump in next time.


----------



## bikes-r-me (Jan 6, 2009)

I have been looking for a while and finally decided to join. Sorry if I offend for offering this suggestion.

Maybe changing the voting criteria from "most valuable bike" (MVB) to "vote for what you like" (VFWYL). That might encourage more entries. 

Seems the Annapurna might scare some off.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

bikes-r-me said:


> I have been looking for a while and finally decided to join. Sorry if I offend for offering this suggestion.
> 
> Maybe changing the voting criteria from "most valuable bike" (MVB) to "vote for what you like" (VFWYL). That might encourage more entries.
> 
> Seems the Annapurna might scare some off.


MVB = MTBR VRC BOTM.  http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=473759&highlight=botm

People can vote for the bike they like the best. I don't think that the Annapurna is clearly going to be the favorite. There is a lot of talent here already.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bikes-r-me said:


> I have been looking for a while and finally decided to join. Sorry if I offend for offering this suggestion.
> 
> Maybe changing the voting criteria from "most valuable bike" (MVB) to "vote for what you like" (VFWYL). That might encourage more entries.
> 
> Seems the Annapurna might scare some off.


Well, I'm glad you posted. I think one person's definition of value differs from another. In this case, I would think your description works for voting. What's your thoughts, BP.

Edit: nevermind, BP responded well.


----------



## bikes-r-me (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification of the meaning of MVB. I read the thread you pointed me to. All clear in this guys head now. :thumbsup: 

It will be fun to see how the voting goes.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Voting is up! Sticky at the top.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Just as an addendum, you can see here that even with a standard 32mm wrench and a standard headset the only thing that takes the load are the corners, which is the same as with the standard wrench and the scalloped Shimano headset:
> 
> edit: pic removed to limit this hi-jack..


Maybe ER can post a picture here of what an EX headset looks like after a trailside tightening with a standard angled vice grip.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> Maybe ER can post a picture here of what an EX headset looks like after a trailside tightening with a standard angled vice grip.


You bet.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You bet.


I thought he used the flathead screwdriver and the mallet to tighten it up. the scallops make that easier.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Why didn't fillet-brazed submit a bike?


He was too busy making his case that a 32mm wrench will work on a scalloped headset nut. ....

.You've made your point FB, but it's still not the right tool.

I've used a slotted screwdriver on a water bottle bracket bolt, a block of wood and a hammer to set headsets, and a piece of ABS to set races before but that doesn't make them the right tools 

edit: sorry, I used someones name....my bad, sorry FB


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> He was too busy making his case that a 32mm wrench will work on a scalloped headset nut. ....
> 
> .You've made your point Dave, but it's still not the right tool.
> 
> I've used a slotted screwdriver on a water bottle bracket bolt, a block of wood and a hammer to set headsets, and a piece of ABS to set races before but that doesn't make them the right tools


Ok, Stan. Are you holding any bike repair classes that I can attend? I'll bring my channel locks.


----------

